# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Assegni bancari

## Danita

Sicuramente ne avrete già parlato, ma potreste farmi un pò di chiarezza sulla nuova legge relativa all'emissione di assegni bancari??? :Confused: In particolare vorrei sapere:
   -Fino a che importo posso fare un assegno bancario senza che scattino i controlli  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   -Fino a che importo posso pagare una fattura in contante e non necessariamente con assegno
   -girate assegni: si possono girare però si deve mettere sempre il CF sia del traente che del giratario??? e poi, questa imposta di bollo benedetta chi la paga e quando??? il giratario finale???? :Confused: 
   -alcuni dicono che anche gli stipendi andranno pagati con assegni o bonifici, già voi mi avevate risposto di no....ma siete sicuri???
Grazie anticipatamente  :Embarrassment:

----------


## giu.demauro

Un'assegno bancario può essere emesso per qualunque importo senza che questo attivi alcuna procedura particolare di controllo; i controlli, se di importo parliamo, vengono solo effettuati per quelli superiori ad euro  12.500 ma solo per verificare l'apposizione della clausola di non trasferibilità (dal 30 aprile ricorda che il limite scende ad euro 5.000) :Frown: .
Ovviamente nulla a che vedere con i limiti imposti per prevenire fenomeni di antiriciclaggio che riguardano qualunque importo, anche operazioni c.d. frazionate  (quindi non solo assegni bancari) il cui totale, in un arco di tempo ben preciso, superi un certo importo (ma non sono previste tuttavia sanzioni......si tratta di "riflettori che si accendono"  :Cool: . 
Quanto al pagamento di una fattura, i famigerati limiti di euro 100,00 (a regime) riguardano solo quelli degli esercenti arti e professioni; per il resto non sono previste modalità particolari se non quella per cui se il pagamento supera la soglia di euro 12.500 (prossimi euro 5.000) il pagamento deve essere fatto per il tramite di un intermediario (banca). 
Quanto alle girate le disposizioni stabiliscono che ogni giratario deve apporre a tergo dell'assegno il proprio codice fiscale. 
L'imposta di bollo viene pagata dal titolare del c/c nella misura di euro 1,50 per ogni singolo assegno bancario emesso nel caso in cui il titolare intenda utilizzare gli assegni trasferibili; in caso contrario il suo carnet assegni sarà composto solo da assegni già marcati con la clausola "non trasferibile" e quindi nulla dovrà pagare in termini di imposta di bollo. 
Quanto infine agli stipendi ........ mi sembra che per evidenti ragioni di comodità essi vengono pagati tramite assegno e/o bonifico bancario. 
Cordialità :Wink:

----------

